# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Lufta dhe ana filozofike e psikozës së saj

## Uriel

Shumica e shkencëtarëve duket se pajtohen me konceptin se konflikti është ''fenomen i përhershëm dhe dinamik që nuk njeh kufij sistemesh''. Ai gjithashtu nuk ka fund, vetëm mund të transformohet. 

Ka një sërë përkufizimesh për konfliktet, bazuar në tregues cilësorë dhe sasiorë. Veçojmë dy grupe qëndrimesh akademike: klasikët që bazohen në ndarjen strukturore të shoqerisë njerëzore dhe mendimtarët modernë që bazohen në natyrën e individit, qëndrimin që mbajnë ata e kuptimin që i japin aktit dhe veprimit të atyre palëve të përfshira në konflikt dhe palëve të treta, indiferenete ndaj konfliktit. 

Grupi i parë, ka dallime brënda për brënda lidhur me gjëndjen, mjetet dhe qëllimet e konflikteve sociale. Karl Marksi dhe Max Webber konsiderohen klasikët më influencues. Për Marksin konflikti është një gjëndje konstante e sistemit politik kapitalist, që bazohet në sasinë e fuqisë ekonomike të palëve, dhe determinues për të çuar shoqërinë kapitaliste përpara dhe arritjen e rishpërndarjes së të mirave materiale të grumbulluara vetëm në një pol, pakica e shoqerisë. Kjo përmes shkatërrimit të strukturës së vjetër dhe institucioneve të saj. Marksi fillon me supozimin se natyra njerëzore është krijuese dhe bashkëpunuese në themelin e saj, por struktura kapitaliste e prish atë, determinon sjelljen njerëzore. Ashtu si Marksi, edhe Webber pranon ndarjen strukturore të shoqërisë, por ndryshe nga ai, ai e përkufizon konfliktin si të zakonshëm, gjë normale në jetën e shoqërisë apo grupit njerëzor, një zgjedhje të individëve që veprojnë bazuar në interesat e veta për të arritur pushtetin në një situatë të dhënë. Ndryshe nga Marksi, Webber merret me faktin se si mund të legjitimizohet pushteti për ta ruajtur kohezionin e shoqërisë dhe mbajtuar atë sëbashku, duke e përmbajtur, e bllokuar konfliktin, duke ruajtur rregullin dhe integrimin social.

Marrëdhënie të panumërta stabël në shoqëri përmbajnë konfliktin, por konflikti është i maskuar, ai qëndron nën sipërfaqe për shkak të rolit të legjitimitetit.

Grupi i dytë merret më tepër me natyrën njerëzore dhe teknikat intervenuese për përmbajtjen, bllokimin, menaxhimin ose zgjdhjen e konflikteve. Ata eksplorojnë natyrën njerëzore, sidomos të grupit njerëzor, fisit, tribusë, grupit të interesit etj dhe variablat e natyrës së individit.

Fenomenet mendore tradicionalsht ndahen në tre kategori: njohëse, qe ka të bëjë me dijen, afeksioni, që ka të bëjë me ndijimin dhe volitive, që ka të bëjë me veprimin, vullnetin, qëndrueshmërinë. Teknologjia e amplifikon disa herë efektin e veprimit të secilit fenomen mendor tek individi, institucionet dhe turmat. Lufta i ndan individët në grupe njerëzore të dallueshme, të cilët aplikojnë me perparësi dominuese në mendjen e tyre njërin nga këto proçese: aresyen, ndijimet dhe qëndrueshmërinë e personalitetit

*Ana filozofike e psikozës së luftës: 
*
Shumë filozofë që nga Platoni, kanë vleresuar aftesinë e njeriut për dije, si karakteristikë themelore për ta dalluar atë nga kafshët. Nëse dikush pyet se çfarë është dija, ai futet në problemin themelor të njërës prej fushave të filozofisë, epistemologjisë. Por dija ka edhe një aspekt të rëndësishëm psikolgjik, dhe ky është rasti kur filozofia e mendjes bëhet relevante. Shpesh herë thuhet se të njohësh diçka është njëlloj sikur ta besosh atë se është e tillë, dhe natyra e besimit shtrihet qartazi brënda provincës së filozofisë së mëndjes. Përderisa një person nuk humbet besimin kur ai nuk është i vetëdijshëm gjatë ndjekjes së tij, rruga për tek besimi që favorizohet më tepër në ditët e sotme është ta trajtosh atë si një predispozitë, e cila si gjithë paragjykimet del hapur vetëm në raste sporadike. Fenomenet e tjera psikologjike që i takojnë fushës së dijes janë edhe vëmëndja, perceptimi ndjesor, kuptimi, memorja, aresyetimi, dyshimi.  Pikëpamja se secila nga këto kërkon një eksperiencë personale, është kundërshtuar me shumë efektivitet në shkrimet e Ludwig Wittgenstein (strukturalist), një nga mendimtarët më me influencë te Analizave Linguistike. Duke mbajtur mend se furra është ende e ndezur, shkruan ai, nuk konsiston në ndonjë gjë, por debati i zjarrtë në një bisedë, dhe nderkohë fikja e furrës së ndezur, e gjitha kjo energjikisht dhe me vijim të bisedës, kjo është treguese. Por ende nuk është e qartë përse ky proçes quhet ''mbajtja mend se furra është e ndezur''. Ndoshta më e mira që mund të thuhet është se ka analogji midis shfaqjes së memorjes dhe shfaqjeve të vetëdijes perfundon ai. Është detyra e filozofisë së mendjes t’i  egzaminojë, klasifikojë dhe analizojë marrëdhëniet midis fenomeve të tilla. Por kohë më parë, ishte Bacon, i cili e lidhi dijen me pushtetin, dhe qe i dha vlerën e tij Makiavelit, dijes pragmatiste të tij. Makiaveli  na tregoi si ecën dhe si është bota, ndryshe nga dijetarët e mëparshëm që na kanë treguar se si duhet të jetë ajo. Në këtë labirinth e gjejnë veten politikanët, ushtarakët dhe masat e popullit të kthyer në turma nën efektin drogues të nacionalizmave, ideologjive politike dhe fondementalizmave gjithngjyrëshe në kushtet përgatitore të shpërthimit të konflikteve ose me rrenimin e legjitimitetit të qeverisjes.  

*Proçeset afektive, ndjesore*

Njeriu nuk ka vetem kapacitet për të ditur, por edhe për tu përgjigjur emocionalisht për atë që ai di. Një njeri jo vetëm mund të besojë kur disa ngjarje do të shaqen, por ai edhe mund të deshirojë, frikësohet ose mirëpresë ato. Lidhur me gjërat që një njeri njeh, di, ai mund ti aprovojë ose disaprovojë ato, dojë ose urrejë ato, ndjejë keqardhje ose xhelozi, gëzim ose revoltim. 

Proçeset volitive (veprimi i vullnetshëm): pathosi, vetëdija, dhimbja tragjike, depresioni, keqardhja janë proçese që shtohen ose pakësohen nën influencën e vullnetit. Intelekti dhe emocionet shpesh dalin në pah me vullnet dhe veprim, çështje të rëndësishme këto të filozofisë së mendjes. Kategori të tilla që përmbajnë të tilla koncepte jane motivi, dëshira dhe qellimi, planifikimi me synim, vendimi, synimi, përpjekja dhe veprimi, me dashje ose padashje. Ka disa lloj teorish që shpjegojnë këtë pjesë, veprimtarinë e vullneteshme: 1) Veprimet janë ngjarje të prodhuara nga shkaqe të caktuara, dëshira, interesa ose akte të vullneteshme, disa teori të tjera i japin përparësi dëshirave dhe besimeve të personave ose individëve të pushtetshëm. 2). Veprimet janë ngjarje të shkaktuara në një sens të veçantë, nën infuluencën teologjike, ideologjike, se sa shkaqe mekanike, janë ngjarje parësore se sa thjesht reaksione përgjegjëse apo reflekse. 3). Veprimet janë ngjarje të karakterizuara dhe të vlerësuara bazuar në disa rregulla dhe standarte sjellje, ose principe të sjelljes racionale ose etike, për të cilat subjekti mbahet përgjegjës, besohet, jep llogari, vlerësohet ose shahet, shpërblehet ose dënohet.

Çdo teori e veprimit duhet të japë të dhëna mbi vullnetin e lirë, fuqinë e moralit, çështje kryesore kjo e teorisë së etikës, Nqs një filozof i përmbahet pikëpamjes së vullnetit të lirë, liria për të vepruar është njelloj me determinzmin e paracaktuar, atëherë çdo pikëpamje e mësipërme do lejonte vullnetin e lirë. Madje edhe nëse mendohet se një veprim nuk është i lirë nëse ai ka shkaqe që gjënden jashtë subjektit veprues, përsëri vullneti do influencohet nga besimet, dëshirat, vlerat, standartet e grupit njerëzor, identiteti i përbashkët i grupit, i turmës, i kolektivit, etj. Në këto kushte nuk ka ushtrim vullneti të lirë, por veprim nën trysninë e sedrës, bindjeve të verbra, besimit në ideale, revanshit, krenarisë dhe furisë së turmës. Këto fenomene i shpjegon më së miri Klauzevici në teorinë e tij të luftës, të aplikueshme si për luftrat ndërshtetërore ashtu edhe në luftrat e brëndshme, të ashtëquajtura civile.

J.P

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> ....Grupi i dytë merret më tepër me natyrën njerëzore dhe teknikat intervenuese për përmbajtjen, bllokimin, menaxhimin ose zgjdhjen e konflikteve. Ata *eksplorojnë natyrën njerëzore*, sidomos të grupit njerëzor, fisit, tribusë, grupit të interesit etj dhe variablat e natyrës së individit.


*Personalisht, nisem edhe une nga kendveshtrimi i natyres njerezore, ne lidhje me lindjen e konfliktit, bazohem per kete ne faktin se vete njeriu eshte shpesh ne rradhe te pare, ne konflikt me veten. Nese i referohemi filozofise utilitariste, ku vete brenda njeriut zhvillohet nje lufte e brendshme mes se mires dhe se keqes. Ky konflikt i brendshem, duke qene edhe nen ndikimin e faktoreve te jashtem, mund te shfaqet pastaj edhe kundrejt te tjereve, duke krijuar nje efekt zinxhir...*
*Pastaj si gjithmone, historikisht eshte i pranishem edhe instikti i mbijeteses, se kush eshte i forti per te sunduar, dhe kush do jete ne gjendje t'i pershtatet sundimit dhe te mbijetoje ne kete konflikt te perhershem, tani jo vetem me vete qenien e tij, por konfliktit qe shfaqet ne shoqerine njerezore... Konflikti i perhershem i njeriut me njeriun, ashtu sic thoshte edhe Hobs : "njeriu per njeriun eshte ujk".*

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Pastaj si gjithmone, historikisht eshte i pranishem edhe instikti i mbijeteses, se kush eshte i forti per te sunduar, dhe kush do jete ne gjendje t'i pershtatet sundimit dhe te mbijetoje ne kete konflikt te perhershem


Spencer e quan duke u mbështetur në teorinë e evulucionit të Darwin-it _survival of the fittest_. Ai thotë se nëpërmjet luftës për ekzistencë shoqëritë kalojnë nga të thjeshta në komplekse me anë të difenrencimeve suksesive. ''_Organic and social evolutions conform to the same law_''.

----------


## Albo

Lufta ne thelb te saj ka interesin, dhe interesi eshte fjala qe fsheh lakmine. Qe nga kohet e hershme, e deri me sot, luftrat jane bere per nje arsye te thjeshte, qe interesat e nje populli te perfitojne nga shfrytezimi i interesave te nje populli tjeter. Pavaresisht nga motivacionet publike dhe historike, ne thelb te saj lufta eshte menyra e dhunshme e zgjidhjes se konfliktit te interesave.

Kjo ishte e vertete ne kohet e hershme ku lufta kish nje karakter lokal, eshte e vertete edhe ne kohen e sotme kur lufta ka nje shtrirje globale. Kete e mundeson zhvillimi i teknologjise se luftes. Luftrat sot behen per motive te qarta ekonomike: nevojat gjithmone ne rritje te ekonomive te zhvilluara per energji dhe lende te pare prodhimi. Zhvillimi i vendeve si Kina e India, solli nje rritje te nevojave te ketyre tregjeve e ekonomive per energji. Zhvillimi i teknologjise nga ana tjeter, ka pershpejtuar ne menyre te frikshme ritmet e prodhimeve te nje game te gjere produktesh, qe ne vetvete eshte duke shfrytezuar me nje shpejtesie maramendese, resurset natyrore te botes.

Sa me skarse behen produktet natyrore te energjise dhe materialit te pare, aq me shume rritet konflikti i interesave midis ekonomive te zhvilluara, dhe kjo ne vetvete do te shpier nje dite ne konflikt. Shpresa e vetme ne kete pike, eshte inovacioni teknologjik, qe ndihmon ne krijimin e burimeve te reja energjitike, qe ul kerkesen e larte mbi resurset natyrore. Armiku me i madh i stabilitetit te botes ne te cilen jetojme, eshte nafta, ai qe njihet si "ari i zi". Ky eshte produkti kryesor energjitik me te cilin vihen ne levizje ekonomite e mbare botes. Askush nuk e di me saktesi se sa rezerva nafte kane mbetur ne bote, por te gjithe e dine qe nga viti ne vit, kerkesa per kete element vijne gjithmone ne ngritje, nga kerkesa e vendeve ne zhvillim.

Aspekti tjeter i luftes ne kohen qe jetojme eshte se zhvillimi teknologjik i makinerise luftarake ka arritur ne ate shkalle, sa vete forma e luftes ka ndryshuar. Askush nuk guxon me te shpalli lufte vendeve me nje teknologji ushtarake te tille, duke na garantuar ne kete menyre, paqe per pjesen derrmuese te botes ne keto 100 vjetet e fundit. Kjo periudhe paqeje kaq e gjate, eshte ne vetvete e paprecedent ne historine e njerezimit. Dhe kjo ka ndryshuar edhe vete perspektiven e shume popujve per luften: shembulli konkret, vendet evropiane qe vetem 70 vjet me pare i vune zjarrin botes, sot nuk shpenzojne aq sa duhet per buxhetin e ushtrive te tyre, dhe kete kosto te sigurise e mbulon SHBA qe ka bazat e saj ne Evrope. Ato leke qe evropianet do ti shpenzonin per ushtrite e tyre, kane dekada qe i kane derdhur ne programe sociale, qe rrisin varesine e individit tek shteti. Bile sa here qe ka patur konflikt, ku interesat evropiane ishin te kercenuara, keto shtete kane hasur ne dy probleme: problemin e mosfinancimit te luftes, problemin politik te mos mbeshtetjes se luftes nga shoqerite e ketyre vendeve. Lufta ne keto vende eshte jo-popullore per dy arsye: a) brezi i tyre eshte rritur ne paqe dhe nuk e njeh luften apo nevojen e saj b) lufta per ta largon resurset e shtetit nga programet sociale, qe prek ne vetvete mireqenien e tyre materiale.

Eshte interesante kur shikon ne shume vende te botes, se si eksperienca e luftes, ndikon ne botekuptimin e njerezve. E shohim ne SHBA, e shohim ne Evropen Lindore, e shohim ne Japoni, Kore e Jugut, Rusi e Kine. Brezi i vjeter qe e ka perjetuar luften, ka nje botekuptim tjeter nga femijet e niperit e tyre, qe nuk njohin lufte por jane rritur ne kohe paqeje.

Albo

----------


## dardajan

Luftrat,  nuk  japin  kurre  zgjidhje  perfundimtare  te  problemeve apo  konflikteve,  ato  japin  gjithmon  vetem  zgjidhje  te  perkoheshme  dhe  te  njeaneshme. Kete  e  kane  kuptuar  edhe  fuqite  e  medha,  si  usa,kina,rusi,anglia etj, por ne  pamundesi  te  nje  zgjidhje paqesore  dhe  te  barasvlershme  per  te  gjithe perdorin  luften.
Prandaj  per  te  evituar  lufterat  dhe  ne  te  njejten  kohe,  te  zgjidhen  te gjitha  konliktet  mes  popujve,  dhe  mes njeriut  dhe  natyres,  ne  njerzit  duhet  te  ndryshojme  menyren  e  jeteses  qe  eshte  shprehur  edhe  ne  kete citim.




> Shpresa e vetme ne kete pike, eshte inovacioni teknologjik, qe ndihmon ne krijimin e burimeve te reja energjitike, qe ul kerkesen e larte mbi resurset natyrore.


Shum  individ  po  punojne  ne  kete  drejtim  dhe  nuk  do  jete  e  larget  dita  qe  njerzit  do  ndryshojne  menyren  e  jeteses  ne  dobi  te  gjith  planetit,  species  se  tyre  dhe  specieve  te  tjera. Biles  ka  mundesi  qe  edhe  brezi  yne  ta  shohi  kete  ndryshim,  apo  fillimiet  e tij.

----------


## Hyllien

> Shum  individ  po  punojne  ne  kete  drejtim  dhe  nuk  do  jete  e  larget  dita  qe  njerzit  do  ndryshojne  menyren  e  jeteses  ne  dobi  te  gjith  planetit,  species  se  tyre  dhe  specieve  te  tjera. Biles  ka  mundesi  qe  edhe  brezi  yne  ta  shohi  kete  ndryshim,  apo  fillimiet  e tij.


Nuk e shikon dot brezi ynë, jo me këtë ritëm. Sipas simulimeve dhe ekuacioneve që ka modifikuar Sagani për ti përshtatur nga astronomi Rus Kardashev, ne jemi sot ne Type 0 cilization, diku tek 0.7x. Që të shkojmë në Type I, pra 1.0 duhet të presim deri ne 2250, kjo sigurisht duke marë parasysh që nuk do shkatërrojmë vetveten. Type I është një civilizim që maksimalizon cdo burim në tokë, arrin të përdorë fuqinë e djellit në tokë, gjeotermale, ere etj. Jemi ende larg, qoftë shkencërisht, por sidomos mendërisht.

----------


## dardajan

> Nuk e shikon dot brezi ynë, jo me këtë ritëm. Sipas simulimeve dhe ekuacioneve që ka modifikuar Sagani për ti përshtatur nga astronomi Rus Kardashev, ne jemi sot ne Type 0 cilization, diku tek 0.7x. Që të shkojmë në Type I, pra 1.0 duhet të presim deri ne 2250, kjo sigurisht duke marë parasysh që nuk do shkatërrojmë vetveten. Type I është një civilizim që maksimalizon cdo burim në tokë, arrin të përdorë fuqinë e djellit në tokë, gjeotermale, ere etj. Jemi ende larg, qoftë shkencërisht, por sidomos mendërisht.


Une  di  te  them  qe specia  jone  keto  100  vjetet  e  fundit  ka  bere  shum  ndryshime  sasiore,  te  cilat  domosdoshmerisht  do  cojne  ne  ndryshime  cilesore,  pra  ne  hapin  e  madh  cilesor. Cdo  gje  rreth  nesh  biles  dhe  rregullat  dhe  konceptet  me  te  thjeshta,  po  ndryshojne  me  nje  shpejtesi  shum  te  madhe  aq  sa  per  te  qendruar  ne  te  njeten  rrjedhe  duhet  te  axhornohesh  cdo  dite.
Kriza  qe  po  jetojme eshte  fryt  i  ketij  zhvillimi  dhe  ndryshimi  te  shpejte  si  nga  ana  mendore  e  njerzve  dhe  nga  ana  teknollogjike  e industrise.
Ne  rastin  konkret  te  krizes mendimi  mesatar  njerezor  ka ecur  me  parpara  se  teknollogjia qe  nuk  po  i  pershtatet  dot  ketij  zhvillimi,  dhe  problemi  kryesor  eshte ai  qe  duket  me  i  thjeshti,  Shtepia, Uji, Ushqimi.
Popullsia po  rritet  shume, dhe  njerzit nuk  duan  te  banojne  me  neper  pallate  me  nga  100-200  familje  por  deshirojne  nje  cope  toke  me  vete.  Kjo  ka  bere zhdukjen  e  mijra e mijra  hektare  toke  buke  ose  toke  ndertimi,  me kete  ritem  nuk  do  kete  me  toke  per  shtepi  mbas  disa  dekadash.  Ky  lloj ndertimi  kerkon  nje  urbanizim  me  te  hapur e  me  te  kushtueshem  per  cdo  ekonomi.
Nga  ana  tjeter  gjith  kjo  popullsi  kerkon  ushqim  dhe  uje por  meqe  tokat  jane  zene  me  ndertime ushqimi  eshte  kthyer ne  industri  ku  nuk  ka  rendesi  cilesia  por  sasia  dhe  shpejtesia  e  prodhimit  dhe  riprodhimit  ne  menyre  qe  monedha  te  xhiroj  sa  me  shpejt.
Kjo  arrihet  nepermjet  modifikimit  te  ADN  se  shum  produkteve,  dhe  rritjen e  tyre  te  sforcuar  me  kimikate  apo  produkte  te  tjera    nga  kjo industri.
Ndersa  mbas  naftes uji  eshte risorsa  me  ne  rrezik  per  te  mos  thene qe  eshte  edhe  me rendesishme  se  nafta.

Te  gjitha  keto  probleme  nuk  zgjidhen  dot  me  nepermjet  luftes,  por  nepermjet  mendjes,  koha  e  luftes  ka  perenduar, dhe  koha  e  monedhes dhe ekonomis  ka  lulezuar.

Ne  bibel  thuhet  se  njeriu  do  te  linde  vetem  ateher  kur  te  ndertoje  shtepine  ne  shkemb.
Kjo  eshte  shum  dmth  dhe  une  jam  ne  dijeni  per  te  mos  thene  qe  jam  pjese  e nje  programi qe  synon  ndertimin  e  shtepive  ne  uje  pra  ne det  dhe  ne  mal  pra  ne  shkemb,  duke  liruar  token nga  cdo  ndertim  dhe  urbanizim.
Ne  te  njejten  kohe  po  punohet  gjithashtu  edhe  per  nje  program  ushqimor  qe  eliminon  te gjith  zinxhirin  ushqimor  industrial  dhe  zevendesuar  ate  me  nje  shum  here  me  te  shkurter  me  te  fresket, dhe  me  te  lire,  qe  do  ti  pershtatet  ketij  lloj  urbanizimi.

Programi  apo  problemi  tjeter eshte  ai  i  organizimit  te  nje  shoqerie,  sepse  e  ashtuquajtura  demokraci  prulariste  partiake  eshte  kalbezuar  dhe  nuk  ka  me  asgje  demokratike.

Te tre  keto  faktore  kryesore  dhe  te  tjere me  pak  te  rendesishem  do  te  nderthuren  per realizimin e ketij  hapi cilesor  te  species  tone.

Punohet  ne  te  tre  drejtimet  njekohesisht,  por  rruga eshte ende  e  gjate  dhe  une  shpresoj  qe  ta  arrijme  edhe  ne  kete  dite.

LLogarite  qe  ka  bere  ai  ne  grafik  jane  relative  per  kohen, problemet  dhe  teknollogjine  ne  ate  moment,  por  kjo  konstante  mund  te  levize  e  ndryshoje  shpejt  ne  kahun  pozitiv  edhe  brenda  disa  vitesh,  prandaj  nuk  mund  te  merret per  baze  per  nje  kohe  kaq  te  gjate.

----------


## Hyllien

Mos je gjë në Venus Project ? Kam lexuar shumë për ta dhe kam rrespekt për Frescon, është njëri shumë i lexuar dhe i talentuar që i identifikon problemenet kryesore sot. Jam marë pak me këto gjëra por jo në ndonjë projekt special por kam njerëz që njof që merren me geo-engineering. Problemet që ke cekur janë shumë të vërteta, prandaj dhe unë përmenda më tepër punën e mentalitetit. Ka shumë interesa të ndyta politike, e cila kjo e fundit ka falimentuar totalisht në krijimin e një platformë solide me një vizion për të ardhmen. Kudo është një falimentim në rrang global.

Arësyeja pse shumë gjëra nuk zgjidhen dot ndërmjet luftës është sepse tani kemi aftësinë për tu vetshkatërruar totalisht nëpërmjet armëve nukleare. Por lufta nuk ka mbaruar, ajo do mari forma të ndryshme(shih cfarë ndodhi në Norvegji), dhe nëse kriza ekonomike vazhdon nuk ka se si të ndaloj ky trend. Pra do ketë luftra lokale në rrang global.

Llogaritë janë relative, por cështja është që njëriu ka interesa shumë të fuqishme me naftën dhe produkte të tjera. Nafta është një nga arësyet e shpërthmit demografik të pakontrolluar, por perëndimi me ngritjen e standartit të jetesës po e mban nën kontroll këto kohë, madje Europa do bie në popullsi. Shpërthimi këto 50 vitet e tjera do ndodhi në Afrikë. Kudo ku femra në shoqëri ka përparuar, popullata ka ndenjur nën kontroll. Në Afrikë dhe Azi femra është ende skllave dhe si rrjedhojë shpërthimi demografik atje do vazhdojë për dekada të tjera sepse nuk po i jepet ende zgjidhje problemit.

----------


## xfiles

Lufta eshte nje e keqe e nevojshme, jo me kot ka patur gjithmone dhe do kete gjithmone.
Amin.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Lufta eshte nje e keqe e nevojshme, jo me kot ka patur gjithmone dhe do kete gjithmone.



*Ngjan pak e tmerrshme ta pranojme, por ja qe vete njeriu ne te vertete eshte ai qe e do luften, konfliktin. Eshte vete shoqeria njerezore qe e stimulon dhe e shperblen konfliktin, qe shfaqet me ane te agresivitetit, pra me ligjin e te fortit. Nuk eshte lufta domosdoshmerisht vetem me arme, mund te shfaqet edhe ne forma te tjera, (agresivitet instrumental, strategji etj etj...) dhe prap pavaresisht cdo pasoje, ajo shperblehet nga shumica e qenieve njerezore. Nese shumica e njerezve, do kishte dashur paqen - tani do e kishim, por ja qe nuk e duam, sepse ne rradhe te pare njerezit e kane te veshtire te gjejne paqe me veten e tyre, dhe kur e shohin konfliktin te reflektuar edhe ne shoqeri, gjejne stimul ta favorizojne.

Smith, bazohet ne faktin se duke qene se individet me agresive jane ata qe sundojne ne nje shoqeri, mbi ata qe jane me pak agresive, ne kete menyre agresiviteti eshte trajtuar si strategji e qendrueshme evolucioni. Eshte kjo arsyeja qe edhe ne ditet tona shoqeria njerezore shfaq instiktivisht veprime agresive, qe si rrjedhim do kemi konflikte te vazhdueshme.

Per te mos e zgjatur shume, sepse do ishte e nevojshme edhe prania e anetareve te tjere, po e mbylli me nje proverb: Nese do paqe - pergatitu per lufte!*

----------


## xfiles

> njerezit e kane te veshtire te gjejne paqe me veten e tyre, dhe kur e shohin konfliktin te reflektuar edhe ne shoqeri, gjejne stimul ta favorizojne.
> 
> Smith, bazohet ne faktin se duke qene se individet me agresive jane ata qe sundojne ne nje shoqeri, mbi ata qe jane me pak agresive, ne kete menyre agresiviteti eshte trajtuar si strategji e qendrueshme evolucioni. Eshte kjo arsyeja qe edhe ne ditet tona shoqeria njerezore shfaq instiktivisht veprime agresive, qe si rrjedhim do kemi konflikte te vazhdueshme.


Po kjo eshte, reflektimi i luftes brenda vetes, gjithashtu edhe evolucioni ben te tijen sepse eshte ligj i natyres qe me i pershtatshmi mbijeton.

----------


## Kavir

> Lufta ne thelb te saj ka interesin, dhe interesi eshte fjala qe fsheh lakmine. Qe nga kohet e hershme, e deri me sot, luftrat jane bere per nje arsye te thjeshte, qe *interesat e nje populli te perfitojne nga shfrytezimi i interesave te nje populli tjeter.* Pavaresisht nga motivacionet publike dhe historike, ne thelb te saj lufta eshte menyra e dhunshme e zgjidhjes se konfliktit te interesave.
> 
> Kjo ishte e vertete ne kohet e hershme ku lufta kish nje karakter lokal, eshte e vertete edhe ne kohen e sotme kur lufta ka nje shtrirje globale. Kete e mundeson zhvillimi i teknologjise se luftes. Luftrat sot behen per motive te qarta ekonomike: nevojat gjithmone ne rritje te ekonomive te zhvilluara per energji dhe lende te pare prodhimi. Zhvillimi i vendeve si Kina e India, solli nje rritje te nevojave te ketyre tregjeve e ekonomive per energji. Zhvillimi i teknologjise nga ana tjeter, ka pershpejtuar ne menyre te frikshme ritmet e prodhimeve te nje game te gjere produktesh, qe ne vetvete eshte duke shfrytezuar me nje shpejtesie maramendese, resurset natyrore te botes.
> 
> Sa me skarse behen produktet natyrore te energjise dhe materialit te pare, aq me shume rritet konflikti i interesave midis ekonomive te zhvilluara, dhe kjo ne vetvete do te shpier nje dite ne konflikt. Shpresa e vetme ne kete pike, eshte inovacioni teknologjik, qe ndihmon ne krijimin e burimeve te reja energjitike, qe ul kerkesen e larte mbi resurset natyrore. Armiku me i madh i stabilitetit te botes ne te cilen jetojme, eshte nafta, ai qe njihet si "ari i zi". Ky eshte produkti kryesor energjitik me te cilin vihen ne levizje ekonomite e mbare botes. Askush nuk e di me saktesi se sa rezerva nafte kane mbetur ne bote, por te gjithe e dine qe nga viti ne vit, kerkesa per kete element vijne gjithmone ne ngritje, nga kerkesa e vendeve ne zhvillim.
> Albo


Këtu ke fol bash si komunist! 
Jam dakort. Vetëm, mirë që nuk e lidhe me "lënien e besës së shqiptarëve". 

Deri te LIIB është e vërtetë logjika e burimeve natyrore dhe tregjeve si shkaku kryesor. Por sot janë ndarë tregjet.  Edhe kur rishpërndahen lufta nuk ndodh në terren por midis kupolave të trusteve (ose edhe brenda kupolës së një trusti).

Ironikisht shkaku i luftrave të fundit ka qenë e kundërta e shkakut të luftrave të mëparshme. Jo burimet natyrore, por KONSUMI.
Konsumi nënkupton kontrata të majme për koorporatat që furnizojnë ushtrinë.

Plumba, çokollata, tanke, brekë, anti-plumb, raketa anti-tank, coca-cola, hummer...të gjitha këto përkthehen në qindra miliardë dollarë të faturuara për llogari të koorporatave.

Jo, vetëm kaq. Lufta  nuk përkthehet vetëm me produkte konsumi. Lufta shkatërron ura, rruge, qytete, fabrika, uzina, shkolla etj etj.
Të gjitha këto duhen "rindërtuar" apo jo? Ja ku u faturuan edhe disa miliarda dollarë për koorporatat e "rindërtimit".

Ky është shkaku politiko-ekonomik i luftës.

Megjithatë për mendimin tim thelbin e luftës e  ka thënë (midis të tjerëve) edhe Herakliti që thoshte se lufta e të kundërtave është krijuesi i botës, pa këtët konflikt Universi shkatërrohet menjëherë.

A mund të ekyistojë Universi pa dy thërrmijat e ngarkesave të e kundërta (+) dhe (-)?

Konflikti (në kuptimin më të gjerë të mundshëm) është si Kronosi.
 Ai është krijuesi i gjithshkaje dhe ha pjellat e veta.

Pa konflikt niks Univers. Pa konflikt niks njerëzim. Pa konflikt niks luftë niks paqe.

----------


## xfiles

E ke thene bukur Kavir.

----------


## Kavir

P.S Sa për atë pjesën e theksuar. Luftrat nuk nisen asnjëherë për "interesat e popullit". Bagëtia nuk majmet që të jetojnë delet të lumtura e të gëzuara, po që t'i hajë bariu.

----------


## uj me gaz

> ...Pa konflikt niks Univers. Pa konflikt niks njerëzim. Pa konflikt niks luftë niks paqe.


pa kete llogjike specia njerezore nuk do kishte humbur aq shume kohe sa ka humbur e do te humbe akoma...  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. zanafilla e gjithesise eshte *dashuria*, jo konflikti

----------


## xfiles

> p.s. zanafilla e gjithesise eshte *dashuria*, jo konflikti


ne cmenyre eshte dashuria zanafilla e gjithesise?

----------


## uj me gaz

> ne cmenyre eshte dashuria zanafilla e gjithesise?


ne cdo lloj menyre.  :buzeqeshje:  

e ndien?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> pa kete llogjike specia njerezore nuk do kishte humbur aq shume kohe sa ka humbur e do te humbe akoma... 
> 
> p.s. zanafilla e gjithesise eshte *dashuria*, jo konflikti


Me pelqeu shume ky komenti juaj. Nese njerezit do dilnin nga amnezia ku ndodhen, dhe te kujtonin origjinen e tyre, qe eshte Dashuria, nuk do kishin pasur konflikte as  me vete qenien e tyre, dhe as me natyren...
Nese do ndiqnim Love is the Law, cdo gje do ishte shume ndryshe...

Po marr nje shembull shume te thjeshte, sa per te ilustruar idene qe kam; psh sot te gjithe jane te interesuar te dine se ne cilen zone te planetit ka qene Atlantida, qe ishte nje oaz i dijes dhe shpirterores mes njerezve, nuk ekzistonte konflikti. Por pikerisht ketu shihet se sa ne humbje eshte njeriu (meqe permende humbjen) ne vend qe te kerkoje te ktheje ne token ku jeton ate "atlantiden" ku mbizoteronte dashuria, harmonia mes njerezve, rri e kerkon se ku ka qene vetem nga ana gjeografike, prandaj edhe nuk ka per t'u gjetur kurre ashtu sic nuk eshte gjetur akoma...

Terresterum dicitio damnum...

Me falni per devijimin e temes, por me "ngacmoi" ky postimi....

----------


## xfiles

> ne cdo lloj menyre.  
> 
> e ndien?


ah e ke gabim,

zanafilla eshte ndarja, diferencimi i 1 ne nje pafundesi pjesezash te ndryshme qe dallojne nga njera tjetra. 
Dashuria eshte forca ekuilibruese qe lind pas zanafilles qe tenton ta ktheje krijimin ne gjendjen e meparshme, dmth ti bashkoje te gjitha ne nje te vetme.

----------


## uj me gaz

> ah e ke gabim,
> 
> zanafilla eshte ndarja, diferencimi i 1 ne nje pafundesi pjesezash te ndryshme qe dallojne nga njera tjetra. 
> Dashuria eshte forca ekuilibruese qe lind pas zanafilles qe tenton ta ktheje krijimin ne gjendjen e meparshme, dmth ti bashkoje te gjitha ne nje te vetme.


 :buzeqeshje: 

dikur do e ndjesh...

----------

